# Beach pics



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

I took the dogs to Walton on the Naze the other day, it was the 1st time they'd been to the beach! It was a wet and windy day, so the pics aren't brilliant.


----------



## Dazadal (Nov 4, 2010)

Lovely pictures dog love the beach dont they? :


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Dazadal said:


> Lovely pictures dog love the beach dont they? :


Thanks. They had a great time playing ball on the beach.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Lovely pictures, the dogs seem to be having a great time! :001_wub:


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

So nice, they had great playtime. Did they try to step on water too?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pics despite the rain 
Wet days at the beach are best for dogs nobody else to get in the way of the fun


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Lovely pics, I love to see the dogs running on the beach.


----------

